# Cherry Shrimp Breeding



## bert (Sep 21, 2007)

I have had my cherries for 2 weeks, and i have at least 2 holding females. 
How long does the female hold for?
How long does it take for a baby shrimp to be mature?


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

I believe it's 21-28 days before the eggs hatch. This depends on the temperature.

They become sexually mature in about 3 months.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

its around 3-4 weeks like pmd says for prego to drop micro shrimpys. some say raising the temp a few degree makes the eggs hatch faster. my temp is 75-77, people i know have there temp around 80 when lots of pregos are in the tank and says it helps speed it up but i dont do this so im not sure if it helps!?


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

I second on the 3-4 weeks. Cherry babies grow faster then most shrimps. Some of mine doubled in size in just a week and a half.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

My baby cherry shimps doubled in size in a week too. They were microscopic when I first got them 2 weeks ago.


----------



## bert (Sep 21, 2007)

Also, how many babies are there per pregnancy?


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm curious as to when I will see some of the babies. My tank is a crazy mass of plants and I haven't seen any baby shrimp yet. The mama dropped the eggs about a week ago and I think they are all hiding in my masses of java moss.


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

It's not unusual for first time moms to drop their eggs prematurely. Stress can also lead to premature egg dropping.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I have my temp at 82 degrees F. I started out with 35 shrimp 3 months ago and I now have over 100. My buddy bought some at the same time as me and he still does not have any babies. He keeps his tank in the mid 70's. So ya, I think the higher temp does help. I just took them all out of my 20 gal long and moved them into there very own 75gal.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have around 76oF and it took about 4 months before I saw babies, started with 10 now I have 40+ at 6.5months.


----------

